# Annual donation in exchange for ad free version



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I would gladly pay annually for an ad free version of the forum as the ads are slow to load and I don't like waiting for things are care ZERO about. 

That will never change for me. I NEVER want to wait for irrelevant time wasters. 

One can dream yes?

Make my day and tell me forum supporters do not have to endure ads and I will sign up right now.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Forum supporters do not have to endure adds.

Neither do non forum supporters.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I see ads at the top, bottom and down the narrow right column


Do regular members see more ads that that?


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

lenzi said:


> Forum supporters do not have to endure adds.
> 
> Neither do non forum supporters.


Care to share the secret? :scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Forum supporters do not have to endure adds.
> 
> Neither do non forum supporters.





EleGirl said:


> I see ads at the top, bottom and down the narrow right column
> 
> 
> Do regular members see more ads that that?





YupItsMe said:


> Care to share the secret? :scratchhead:


Chrome + AdBlock = Win


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Chrome + AdBlock = Win


Adblock, yes.

But I use it with Firefox.

I see no ads.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you will try with IE after I look into. 

I am relieved. 

I assume this can be used netwide or all surfing?

Does adblock sloe things down at all / less than ad loading hopefully?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

YupItsMe said:


> Thank you will try with IE after I look into.
> 
> I am relieved.
> 
> ...


Speeds things up.

No ads or graphics to load.

There have been some issues with Adblock and IE but they may have been resolved with subsequent releases. If IE hangs up after installing Adblock well then you know.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

The tapatalk client I use doesn't show ads.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

meson said:


> The tapatalk client I use doesn't show ads.


I use it and mine has shown ads for quite a while now.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

I have an older version v1.16.0. 

I've noticed on some other apps that the advertising hooks sometimes change so that ads can disappear after a version upgrade. I was about ready to pay the fee to stop ads on Words with Friends when shortly after a version upgrade the ads stopped. Needs less to say I'm didn't upgrade.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Clickable banner ads are so yesterday. I'm waiting for ghost members to begin the new trend, native advertising.


----------

